# Party @ O.Z. and Jaime's!!!



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

OK guys so my birthday is in two days... And I don't really want to trash the house, so I will have some friends come up from Texas and some here... So a gathering, but we're gonna have a blast...

What are some good drink recipes?? Im open to anything... Just not too much rich stuff (like baileys and creme de cacoa mixed together, etc)

If there's not enough ideas we might have to stick with shots 

:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well if your not to far from Ga and I can get there... I'll take some cheap Rum and diet coke LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Marty said:


> Well if your not to far from Ga and I can get there... I'll take some cheap Rum and diet coke LOL


we're in oklahoma buddy... only 12 hours away but we'd be honored to have ya!!!! LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Marty said:


> Well if your not to far from Ga and I can get there... I'll take some cheap Rum and diet coke LOL


hahaha i read this again it reminded me of those bacardi light commercials with the girl at the party who doesn't want any carbs... LMAO


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

To far for me, just take pictures for me


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Coronas man. I like CPT Morgan with coke. AAAAA, limonsillo lol. Hel yeah, take some pics and poste them so we can all party.


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

well,i wish i could come..ill be heading down that way before too much longer....maybe we can meet each other then!


----------



## belindabone (Mar 4, 2009)

and...an awesome drink we make all the time is:a container of orange sherbert,one can of lemonade,limeaide,and oj(the little frozen kind)a 2 litter of squirt,and a 5th(i think)of vodka.this makes a HUGE punch bowl full,and is sooooo good.it will hit you fast so beware!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SEO said:


> Coronas man. I like CPT Morgan with coke. AAAAA, limonsillo lol. Hel yeah, take some pics and poste them so we can all party.


coronas!!! my beer!!!

whats limonsillo? you mean lime with that rum and coke?


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

No, its like a high school drink but it will f#@$ you up. Look it up, its supposed to be made by the gallon.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hahaha... we made this drink one night...

Seagrams 7 whiskey, Jagermeister, Monster Carb Free and 7 Up. Two classics mixed. 

and because we live in a college town, there's a liquor store dang near other block. We discovered this Liquor called Schwartzhog, and it's pretty intense. It contains traces of wormwood, which is in Absinthe and gives you some pretty vivid dreams.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Naaaaaaaaaaaahhhh, that is not it. Let me look it up. Hold up a sec.


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Limoncillo | Punches | Drinks - Top Drink Recipes


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Loco, si haces eso me voy a reir taaaaanto. Me trae recuerdos de mis amigos y yo en la plalla borachos. lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

SEO said:


> Loco, si haces eso me voy a reir taaaaanto. Me trae recuerdos de mis amigos y yo en la plalla borachos. lol


I might just do it. I'll tell you how it tasted if I make it... LOL i probably won't remember tho.... :roll::roll::roll:


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I personaly like tequillia with oragne slices and cinimon. you do it like salt and lime..
shoot lick and bite goes down like orange juice......


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> I personaly like tequillia with oragne slices and cinimon. you do it like salt and lime..
> shoot lick and bite goes down like orange juice......


Dang.... is that how white boys shoot tequila? :rofl:

i might have to try that out tonight to see if its suitable for my party on saturday....


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

Just College it up and make Jungle Juice. Everyone brings a 5th, poor that crap in a bucket, add some juice...and blackouts will ensue.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Just College it up and make Jungle Juice. Everyone brings a 5th, poor that crap in a bucket, add some juice...and blackouts will ensue.


Did that for one new years made a drink called a big nasty in a science beaker and passed out 10 minutes before the ball dropped....

I was like 19 or 20 i think??? LMAO


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

You wont and that is why cuz it taste like lemonaid, and theeeeeeen, booooom. Its next morning. lol


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Dang.... is that how white boys shoot tequila? :rofl:
> 
> i might have to try that out tonight to see if its suitable for my party on saturday....


its how i do it.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh yuuuuuuuckkkkkkkk
you guys are all making me sick just thinking about it!

i usually just do shots cuz its simple, fast and doesn't fill up my belly. i hate the full feeling you get with mixed drinks.

but if i DO have mixed drinks..... milk, chocolate syrup, vodka and some ice  chocolate tiniiiii
hahahahhaha
they get me fulll really fast tho, cant have many


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> oh yuuuuuuuckkkkkkkk
> you guys are all making me sick just thinking about it!
> 
> i usually just do shots cuz its simple, fast and doesn't fill up my belly. i hate the full feeling you get with mixed drinks.
> ...


yeah ur definition of a mixed drink makes me wanna vomit... MILK and vodka is a no no for me. Tastes good, but no. LOL

I like... here it goes... not to sound like an alchi...

Long Island Ice Teas
Electric Lemonades
Jager Bombs
Rum and Cokes
Rum Runners (watch out they will **** you up in a heartbeat!!)
7 and 7
Jack and 7
Jack and coke


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

lol i like to keep it simple and cheap 
which is why i usually just have some shots with whatever im drinking (mt dew!)


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

i had a truck stop once it was a 16oz cup with 10oz of 151 and the rest beer. it was gross but i had a really great time that night cause i just shot it. it was my 22 birthday!!! oh i ended up in jail.... great times


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

MMMM, Jager Bombs. <3 
What about Red Bull and Vodka?!

OHHH! Do Red Bull and Three Olives Grape Vodka, it tastes like a SweetTart! <3


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> lol i like to keep it simple and cheap
> which is why i usually just have some shots with whatever im drinking (mt dew!)


See but we do that for football games, weekends, etc. I'm turning 24.... and after this i'll be too old to wanna celebrate. So..... Needs to be out of the ordinary..... LOL

and SEO... We might make it, maybe in a smaller volume so we can have other things too


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL
when the story ends in jail, it's not fun for me.

i hope i never go to jail haahaha


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> i had a truck stop once it was a 16oz cup with 10oz of 151 and the rest beer. it was gross but i had a really great time that night cause i just shot it. it was my 22 birthday!!! oh i ended up in jail.... great times


:rofl::clap::rofl::clap:

That was an awesome sidenote. LMFAO.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

a greaaat drink, is Burnetts Pink Lemonade Vodka with sprite. Tastes like some straight pink lemonade! never know what hit ya


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> LOL
> when the story ends in jail, it's not fun for me.
> 
> i hope i never go to jail haahaha


yeah i said that 9 years ago LOL


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> a greaaat drink, is Burnetts Pink Lemonade Vodka with sprite. Tastes like some straight pink lemonade! never know what hit ya


Seriously, could Burnetts be anymore amazing?! They have EVERY flavor EVER heard of AND...its like $7 for a fifth! YAYYY!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

mygirlmaile said:


> Seriously, could Burnetts be anymore amazing?! They have EVERY flavor EVER heard of AND...its like $7 for a fifth! YAYYY!!!


And don't taste as bad as McCormicks!!!


----------



## mygirlmaile (Mar 26, 2009)

IDK what that is. LOL.


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

mccormicks must be so bad that i have no idea what it is
BAHAHAH.

we were gettin burnetts for awhile
ive tried a bunch of different flavors
but some give me a tummy ache cuz they're too much of a weird flavor
passion fruit (gag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)
my friend picks out weird flavors. he'll be coming over and the fiance will tell him to grab something... and we end up with friggin PASSION FRUIT!!!?!? yuck!

ps: if i ever go to jail, it will be like the end of my life  i never want to go to jail!!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Corona and limes, and then anything that makes me throw up red out of my nose like hawaiian punch and 151.


----------

